# Air Quality - Holy Jim Fire



## timbuck (Aug 8, 2018)

The South Coast AQMD (Air Quality Management District) shows South OC has "moderate" air quality.
I can certainly feel there is something in the air.
Anyone having practice cancelled yet?

Anyone worried about West Coast this weekend having air quality issues?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 8, 2018)

We practice at the Pomona fairgrounds and we’ve had practice cancelled the last 2 days.  Doesn’t look much better for tomorrow.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 8, 2018)

How does it look in Irvine for the West Coast tournament?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Aug 8, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> How does it look in Irvine for the West Coast tournament?


Looks fine.


----------



## MWN (Aug 8, 2018)

My son's club cancelled practice ... Murrieta no freaking smoke overhead because its all north 20 miles north.  I think the club coaches wanted a night off.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 8, 2018)

In Corona practice cancelled.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 9, 2018)

The wind has been blowing to the Northeast off the ocean, so there should be no smoke problems in Irvine.  Winds are predicted to stay the same for the weekend.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 9, 2018)

timbuck said:


> The South Coast AQMD (Air Quality Management District) shows South OC has "moderate" air quality.
> I can certainly feel there is something in the air.
> Anyone having practice cancelled yet?
> 
> Anyone worried about West Coast this weekend having air quality issues?


My son is in Temecula now doing training. It's not as nad as you'd think but if the wind shifts that could change. Practices yesterday were cancelled.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 9, 2018)

MWN said:


> My son's club cancelled practice ... Murrieta no freaking smoke overhead because its all north 20 miles north.  I think the club coaches wanted a night off.


What part of Murrieta? Anything North of Cal Oaks had smoke overhead as of 7 PM.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 9, 2018)

Did the winds shift? It is getting dark Irvine/Tustin Ranch


----------



## timbuck (Aug 9, 2018)

Mission Viejo area was pretty bad this morning.  I’ll be heading back down the 5/405 from LA later today and I’ll provide an update as I pass through Irvine.


----------



## gauchosean (Aug 9, 2018)

I live just on the other side of the hill from the fire near Portola Hills, while it is quite visible and scary looking it is pretty much all blowing away from Orange County.


----------



## gauchosean (Aug 9, 2018)

gauchosean said:


> I live just on the other side of the hill from the fire near Portola Hills, while it is quite visible and scary looking it is pretty much all blowing away from Orange County.


Seems the wind has changed a bit this morning it has gotten smokier. Stay tuned.


----------



## mirage (Aug 9, 2018)

couple of images from my wife's coworker that lives near the fire....


----------



## mirage (Aug 9, 2018)

Also our team manger just forwarded the following from OC Surf/WC.

"Hi Teams,

We are closely monitoring air quality with city officials. As of now, all venues are fine. We are expecting off shore winds, which will further help the situation. If anything changes, we will notify teams. Player safety is our main concern.

We look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow night at registration!"


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 9, 2018)

mirage said:


> Also our team manger just forwarded the following from OC Surf/WC.
> 
> "Hi Teams,
> 
> ...


That is code for "We have $200,000 in team fees and we aren't giving it back".   Prepare to play this weekend.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 9, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> That is code for "We have $200,000 in team fees and we aren't giving it back".   Prepare to play this weekend.


Refund Policy
You may request a refund up until team acceptances. No exceptions. If the Tournament is cancelled due to Inclement Weather Prior to the Start of Competition, teams will be issued partial refunds as determined by the Tournament Committee, after a reasonable amount has been deducted for incurred tournament costs.”

Let’s hope it doesn’t come down to this policy having to be used.  It would mean the fire has gotten worse and there is more danger. 
And I don’t think this board could handle the amount of posts that would come up because of it.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 9, 2018)

Looking a little better than this morning, hope we get some onshore winds this afternoon.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 9, 2018)

Mijo, it never will be cancel.
Practice cancel, clinic still going on $$$!!!


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 9, 2018)

At least 1 practice at great park today is canceled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Crazy story,
My son is a firefighter and has been on a strike team that was on the idyllwild fire for 4 days and then the whole team, 4 engines, went to northern cal to the big fire, on the way they saw a dust cloud and came upon a 2 car accident, 1 fatality and 1 man air lifted. The local paramedics took 15 minutes to get there. Imagine getting in a wreck out on the 5 and having 20 firefighters there for you. Pretty crazy scene.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Aug 9, 2018)

Air quality looks like crap today - sky is yellow. Hopefully winds blow onshore for all the families in the tournament.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Aug 9, 2018)

Practices cancelled in Irvine tomorrow. Air Quality Index (AQI) shows levels are 'hazardous' apparently...


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 9, 2018)

ItsCalledSoccer said:


> Practices cancelled in Irvine tomorrow. Air Quality Index (AQI) shows levels are 'hazardous' apparently...


Could you please pass along the website that shows the air quality levels for Irvine.  Thanks.


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 9, 2018)

ItsCalledSoccer said:


> Practices cancelled in Irvine tomorrow. Air Quality Index (AQI) shows levels are 'hazardous' apparently...


Air quality looks better than earlier due to eastbound winds


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 9, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> Air quality looks better than earlier due to eastbound winds


Website: 
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=dd4a15deed8647edacb14f140ca83d05


----------



## Pachuca (Aug 9, 2018)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, it never will be cancel.
> Practice cancel, clinic still going on $$$!!!


What practice was canceled?  There was many teams in Brea training today?


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 10, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> Website:
> https://www.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=dd4a15deed8647edacb14f140ca83d05


That site has a note that says AQI does not reflect latest smoke conditions during a fire.  When Lake Elsinore shows moderate air quality, something isn't working.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes, most of OC was showing around 400 yesterday with the figures I was shown.


----------



## zags77 (Aug 10, 2018)

https://airnow.gov/index.cfm?action=airnow.local_city&zipcode=92859&submit=Go


----------



## MWN (Aug 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What part of Murrieta? Anything North of Cal Oaks had smoke overhead as of 7 PM.


Central Murrieta - East of 215.  When I got the alert practice was cancelled, I was traveling on the I15 going about 70 miles an hour near south Lake Elsinore having just finally got out of the Gawker Slow Down in north Lake Elsinore.  There was blue sky above because the winds were blowing in a north-east direction, which is typical of the wind pattern.  There was no smoke over Murrieta, let alone Menifee.

While player safety is important, anybody with an internet connection could have easily figured out that the likelihood of the winds shifting and blowing the smoke to the south was somewhere shy of 0.0032%.  

What we have now for the next few days is a monsoonal flow coming up, which will continue to push the smoke in a north-eastern direction.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

MWN said:


> Central Murrieta - East of 215.  When I got the alert practice was cancelled, I was traveling on the I15 going about 70 miles an hour near south Lake Elsinore having just finally got out of the Gawker Slow Down in north Lake Elsinore.  There was blue sky above because the winds were blowing in a north-east direction, which is typical of the wind pattern.  There was no smoke over Murrieta, let alone Menifee.
> 
> While player safety is important, anybody with an internet connection could have easily figured out that the likelihood of the winds shifting and blowing the smoke to the south was somewhere shy of 0.0032%.
> 
> What we have now for the next few days is a monsoonal flow coming up, which will continue to push the smoke in a north-eastern direction.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Good MorningTeams,

Good news, the air quality at all of our venues is in the green zone! The winds changed directions in the middle of the night and we have blue skies.

See everyone tonight at check-in.


----------



## No Shin Guards (Aug 10, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Good MorningTeams,
> 
> Good news, the air quality at all of our venues is in the green zone! The winds changed directions in the middle of the night and we have blue skies.
> 
> See everyone tonight at check-in.


Green? I just check its yellow


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 10, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> Green? I just check its yellow


That was email from TD of West Coast, just posted it.......


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> Green? I just check its yellow


Just checked myself and its at 49, 50 is where it turns yellow.... 

Fine line.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Mac (Aug 10, 2018)

As somebody who is currently evacuated (my house in Sycamore creek is fine) I was surprised when my daughter's practice was canceled in Norco. It seemed the smoke wasn't even going that way...but I understand the reasoning.


----------



## Josep (Aug 10, 2018)

This is nothing.  Air quality is fine today.  One bad day of shifted winds.  

If you are playing, good luck to your team.


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 11, 2018)

Been at OCGP all morning.  The air quality is fine. 

 Just very hot 90+ bring lots of water and be sure players hydrate.


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 11, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


>


I think you got the words wrong.  
That’s the look when she says: “Dad, you can just drop me off at practice, no other parents stay anymore”


----------



## pewpew (Aug 12, 2018)

The view of the Holy Fire blowing up yesterday afternoon from my chair at OCGP.


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Aug 12, 2018)

We keep talking about the air quality because of the fire, but the air quality at SoCal Sports Plex is horrendous year round if you are on the wrong field at a time when the wind is blowing in the wrong direction. I had several tiny physical pieces of something (manure I suppose) fly into my eye. I can only imagine what I breath in. I don't mind the smell too much, I understand it is the price to get so much land for cheap in San Diego County, its the physical things I don't want to breath in. Those fields in the Northwest of the park, far left as you enter, are the fields that get it the worst.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> We keep talking about the air quality because of the fire, but the air quality at SoCal Sports Plex is horrendous year round if you are on the wrong field at a time when the wind is blowing in the wrong direction. I had several tiny physical pieces of something (manure I suppose) fly into my eye. I can only imagine what I breath in. I don't mind the smell too much, I understand it is the price to get so much land for cheap in San Diego County, its the physical things I don't want to breath in. Those fields in the Northwest of the park, far left as you enter, are the fields that get it the worst.


You don't like eucalyptus?


----------



## Surfref (Aug 13, 2018)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> We keep talking about the air quality because of the fire, but the air quality at SoCal Sports Plex is horrendous year round if you are on the wrong field at a time when the wind is blowing in the wrong direction. I had several tiny physical pieces of something (manure I suppose) fly into my eye. I can only imagine what I breath in. I don't mind the smell too much, I understand it is the price to get so much land for cheap in San Diego County, its the physical things I don't want to breath in. Those fields in the Northwest of the park, far left as you enter, are the fields that get it the worst.


That is Oceanside's green waste composting and recycling facility.  There is no manure flying around.


----------

